# My Indians



## mickeyc (Dec 30, 2020)

My Indians....1944 Essential Civilian Use Chief and a 1941 model 741 Military (civilianized).


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 30, 2020)

seen  at an antique motorcycle show not sure of   year I think it was 1914 dougles anyway the owner rode it around and had a blast


----------



## Barto (Jan 6, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## friday (Jan 26, 2021)

Moto-cycles


----------



## tech549 (Feb 21, 2021)

old ad


----------

